
Show HN: [ReactJS] Ultra-High Performance Reactive State-Management - MananTank
https://github.com/MananTank/radioactive-state#readme
======
MananTank
Hi, I am the Author of this library.

My Goal is to Create a dead-simple API for state management in React so that
even inexperienced people can work confidently on complex state.

I was inspired by immer.js use of proxies and Svelte's reactive state. I also
found ways to increse performance and introduce new features like reactive-
props, input bindings, always-fresh-state in React

Let me know what you think.

